# Bill Maher Turns On Obama: "Not What I Voted For" (Vid) watch!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bill Maher Turns On Obama: "Not What I Voted For" (Vid) watch! *

*VIDEO* - _thrfeed.com -_ (Television) made popular 5 hr 12 min ago

NICE!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Maher is a pos, just one turning on the other.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone wrote in to the Herald last week:

"Voters all around the Untied States will soon ask what Massachusetts voters did just two years before when Deval Patrick was elected. After the party is over and the intoxication of 'Hope' and 'Change' are replaced with the hangover of socialism, voters will ask themselves, 'Who slipped us the mickey'?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Maher is a pos, just one turning on the other.


You took the words right out of my fingertips, JAP.

For anyone who can't watch the video, here's the text:



> *June 14, 2009*
> 
> *Bill Maher: Obama obsessed with being on TV*
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> "This is not what I voted for," Maher said. "I don't want my president to be a TV star."


What the f*ck did you expect? That a guy who likes speaking to thousands of people in a stadium wouldn't bask in the after election glory? Moron.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> What the f*ck did you expect? That a guy who likes speaking to thousands of people in a stadium wouldn't bask in the after election glory? Moron.


While I agree it is still nice to see that people are startiong to feel sorry they voted for him.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, Mr. Maher--this _*is*_ what you voted for, and this is what happens. You voted for a Rock Star, and you ended up with a show--and nothing else than a show.

And chances are, the next time around, you'll do it again--because you can't admit to your mistakes, and you can't learn from them.

Forgive me for not having any sympathy for this hackneyed third-lister. I'm all tapped out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Suckers!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Someone wrote in to the Herald last week:
> 
> "Voters all around the Untied States will soon ask what Massachusetts voters did just two years before when Deval Patrick was elected. After the party is over and the intoxication of 'Hope' and 'Change' are replaced with the hangover of socialism, voters will ask themselves, 'Who slipped us the mickey'?"


 Lets keep in mind all the unions, (mine included), that backed both the POTUS, and the "Cadilac Man", because he pandered to our greed and in some cases, peoples screwed up senses of purpose.

We all knew at heart there was no new $$$ for a 1000 new police officers, but the Duval said it and it made us feel good. Now we are loosing the Quinn Bill something we all thought would or could never be touched. To pay for our training now the state has resorted to shaken down insurance companies for the $$$.

Both Duval and the POTUS come from backgrounds, and have affiliations that amazes me when I here people ask, "how come".

Bill Maher to me is a self important A Hole in the first sense of the word, and a typical right wing liberal. Unless what he advocates is followed he goes on a search and destroy mission to destroy whoever dared buck his train of thought.

Ever watch MSNBC? Watch any interview that goes against the POTUS & left wing thinking and you are attacked, marginalized, and now they shut the mic off if they cannot overide what the person they are attacking are saying.


----------

